# Does your fluff waddle or prance?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Have you ever noticed how your fluff walks? My Rose waddles like a duck! I'm not kidding. She swings her behind as she plods along. It's hilarious to watch:HistericalSmiley:Yep, she's always been a waddle-girl. Now my Lily prances and her head is held high like she thinks she's a show dog or some kind of royalty. It's like she knows she's special. :HistericalSmiley:So how about your fluffs?


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Pixie is a prancer, no doubt about it! She cracks me up, it's so cute. Jazz is my waddle-butt. God, I love these guys lol!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My Fallon is a waddler. She's my beautiful plus size model. Darla prances and Crisse trots. LOL
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky is definitely a prancer! He too holds his head up high and prances around like he's royalty! it's pretty funny...but after all, he IS our Prince.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My Lola is rockin' a mean waddle! She is also a plus size model! I tell the vet that all the time! LOL! Frank (also know as Mr. Fancy Pants) has a fabulous prance going on, and Miss Truffles is like a model on the cat walk. She has a great prance! Love them all!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm glad you brought this up. Since I got Libby I thought something
was wrong with her!! Now I know she's a waddler:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:.
Alvin and Chloe prance with their heads up in the air, It's like they're
saying look at me look at me I'm adorable.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love to watch Lola walk. She look so cute :wub: such a well balanced jaunty prance. Out with my hubby I even like to get just behind as it is so fun to watch her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler's got the prance thing down pretty perfectly. Everyone always says he looks like a show dog in a ring.:aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sasha has the sexy waddle walk,the rest are prancers.It's funny the difference in their gaits isn't it?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness prances like the diva she is, and Tessa hops. What else are you going to do with only 3 legs?????


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce prances like hes on tippie toes it is the cutest little thing ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava and Abbey are girlie girl prancers. When Ava was in full coat it looked like she was gliding across the floor..:wub:

Arch is over weight and waddles. I love that fat butt of his :wub:

Tink....he's always running - either running and barking to warn us of impeding danger or running away from anyone who wants to pet him....:blink:


----------



## jan149 (Jul 23, 2010)

Haley prances when she walks but when she has a lot of energy, she hops like a bunny (one of her nicknames is "Haley-bop"). So cute to see her walk - she looks so graceful (and her feet move so quickly!).


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Ohhh mine definitely prances! She's very prissy.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

A friend of mine says Tess sashays and after she said that I really couldn't think of a word that describes how she walks and twirls around any better.
Zoey and Emy prance.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Chloe is a prancer...I love watching her walk. The first time I brough her to work, my boss commented on how she walks so fancy! I don't know how to describe the way Summer walks but she is so cute to watch!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I noticed when Sasha has a squeaky toy ,she holds her head up high and prances.but when she has to come to you,she just kinds mosies along,with that self defiant waddle of hers,I guess it would be more of a sashay too.. But let her carry a squeaky and her whole demeanor changes to "look at me"...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Both are prancers.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Caddy waddles and wiggles, the rest of mine 'prance'


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Maybe prance. More like jaunty. She has places to go, things to investigate, and needs to do it in a hurry. Nose up, or down depending on the smells, but always. Look At Me!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tilly is definitely a prancer with a capital P. Lacie is a waddler around the house, but, once we're ready for a walk, she turns her prancer walk on.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Loool I am happy to find this thread as haven't met any dog who walks like a duck other than Snowy. He for sure waddles like a duck. When he was still a pup, it was even a BIG TIME waddle; we used to call him duckie lol so so cute! 

My boy waddles and my girl prances like a princess <3 awwh love them to pieces!

Thanks for this cute thread. I can't help it but love the Maltese breed more and more ! I can see that we have more duckies and princes/princesses here <3 love them all

Kat


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Chloe is my waddling chunky monkey, she waddles all the time since she has chunked up. Noelle bounces and pounces all over the place like Tigger from "Winnie the Pooh", my DH calls her little bouncer. Someone once told me that Riley walks like he's wearing high heels,lol he's definitely a prancer and he prances like nobody's business. Lol.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Rocco's normal means of getting from one place to another is by bounding. If he slows down a bit it is a prance. He is so full of joy.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

TheMalts&Me said:


> Loool I am happy to find this thread as haven't met any dog who walks like a duck other than Snowy. He for sure waddles like a duck. When he was still a pup, it was even a BIG TIME waddle; we used to call him duckie lol so so cute!
> 
> My boy waddles and my girl prances like a princess <3 awwh love them to pieces!
> 
> ...


You are so welcome. It is fun and I love hearing about everyone's prancers and waddlers. Thank you for posting.:blush:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Chloe is my waddling chunky monkey, she waddles all the time since she has chunked up. Noelle bounces and pounces all over the place like Tigger from "Winnie the Pooh", my DH calls her little bouncer. Someone once told me that Riley walks like he's wearing high heels,lol he's definitely a prancer and he prances like nobody's business. Lol.


:goodpost:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda prances, I love to watch her, B&B she waddles, but prances when she knows it's time for a ride:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Dink definitely prances!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Ooh, I used to think Aolani walks as if his butt were too big for him, but now that I think of it, I guess it is a waddle -oh and he's not overweight at all. I think he thinks his waddle makes him look tough. Never really with his head in the air unless he's carrying a toy or he's got somewhere to be. More often than not, his head is down so that he can snif like the hound he hoped to have been LOL.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

My girls seem to glide across the floor. I don't think CeeCee ever remembers the ring but Rain was shown for a while and she has that gliding thing going on!!! LOL!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi has beautiful movement---prances---when he is excited he hops! I think he is part rabbit. I want to do a video soon of his walking.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:wub: to everyone's posts



Johita said:


> I guess it is a waddle -oh and he's not overweight at all. I think he thinks his waddle makes him *look tough.*


if that's what Snowy also thinks then I think my monkey should consider changing his style of walking:HistericalSmiley: ... because I find it SUPER CUTE :wub::wub::wub: AWWWWWH not even close to looking tough (don't tell the boys I said that  ) Snowy isn't overweight too. I am loving the duckie walk:wub: that bum goes from left to right just like the lake's ducks AWWWH these feathery creatures also wag their tiny tails :wub::wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter hops like a bunny in the tall grass, prances when he is being looked at by his adoring public an/or has on a new outfit and waddles when he's tired or looking to be pampered. He certainly knows how to convey his feelings through his walks. Cindy Crawford better watch out!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Tiffany sashays. She holds her head up and wags her tail from side to side as she walks. :HistericalSmiley:

When she's walking in the grass, she hops around and lifts her paws up really high.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Kitzi has beautiful movement---prances---when he is excited he hops! I think he is part rabbit. I want to do a video soon of his walking.


I love it when they do the bunny hop-yes you MUST do a video.:chili:


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

Diamond prances when she's going slowly down the street.

However, when she sees something exciting........she begins to hop.

That's why we call her a 'bunnog' = half bunny, half dog! 

When she gets excited we say it's full bunnog mode bc she's like a little bunny hopping. 

Also we now refer to all full maltese as true bunnogs  From the looks of the comments...it looks like we are right to assume that true maltese are part bunny.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Mindi prances when she thinks people are looking. She waddles when she is tired or is sniffing something out. She walks sideways when she is in trouble or when she is trying to look tough (for our cat). She hates the grass so when she has to go potty she tips toes. When she plays she hops and slides (not very graceful).


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I love everyone's post - this must be one of my fave threads  I thought that I was the only one who observes and notices how the malts walk lol


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Genki and Yukki both waddle. I have always loved to walk behind them and watch their little bums! They crack me up!


----------

